# Frigidaire glass top stove, how to replace element?



## sdnicholas (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Frigidaire FES367DCB range/stove with a ceramic glass cooktop.  The front-right element is out (no heat).  I've located the part I need online (9" Cermaic Surface Element, PartSelect Number PS1993817), however I cannot find HOW to replace it.  The key question is, do you go in through the back or through the front by removing the touch-controls and knobs?  By looking at the back of the unit, this does not seem to be the way in, nor do the sides.  

Thanks for any suggestions!!

Nick


----------

